# Finally the Grant Letter email :-)



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

Guys,

I have just now checked my email... and there is finally a mail from DIAC. It contains the GRANT LETTER as attachment.
I am really estatic, but, i guess it would take some time for the feeling to settledown.
:clap2: ... this calls for a celebration ... arty:

And yes, Many THANKS to the forum... esp. ANJ (as always a top Guide), kunal, and many others :grouphug:

Hey Kunal, in the race i got :first: and i sincerely wish you too finish the marathon with a shiny :second: . Hope your mailbox contains the grant letter max. by tomorrow. 

thanks and best regards,
neo


----------



## sam99r (May 1, 2010)

Congratulations mate and good luck.
Cheers
Sam


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

neo_leo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have just now checked my email... and there is finally a mail from DIAC. It contains the GRANT LETTER as attachment.
> I am really estatic, but, i guess it would take some time for the feeling to settledown.
> ...


Neo,

Gr8........Congrats!!! for letter.... keep us updated about the yr whereabouts and yr experience in Oz


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

harshal said:


> Neo,
> 
> Gr8........Congrats!!! for letter.... keep us updated about the yr whereabouts and yr experience in Oz




hey congrats !
now ur serach for java j2ee jobs will commence ....... keep us updated abt the job market conditions for j2ee in oz


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrax!! buddy


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks guys... 

will surely keep you updated on jobs front


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

neo_leo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have just now checked my email... and there is finally a mail from DIAC. It contains the GRANT LETTER as attachment.
> I am really estatic, but, i guess it would take some time for the feeling to settledown.
> ...




Congrat


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

neo_leo said:


> thanks guys...
> 
> will surely keep you updated on jobs front



thx neo 

my all doc MET on 7 june 2010 
emailed co he replies 3-4 weeks 
this week the 4th week is over 
email again and co says another 2-4 weeks 

why so long ? any comments on my case ?

i m j2ee specialist from India


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations , yours is so quick and all the best for further preprations


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats..its nice start to the day.....listening about the grant letter...


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

neo_leo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have just now checked my email... and there is finally a mail from DIAC. It contains the GRANT LETTER as attachment.
> I am really estatic, but, i guess it would take some time for the feeling to settledown.
> ...



Precious Gift........! Congrats.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

neo_leo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have just now checked my email... and there is finally a mail from DIAC. It contains the GRANT LETTER as attachment.
> I am really estatic, but, i guess it would take some time for the feeling to settledown.
> ...



Congrats!! buddy.......where's the party tonight?


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

neo_leo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have just now checked my email... and there is finally a mail from DIAC. It contains the GRANT LETTER as attachment.
> I am really estatic, but, i guess it would take some time for the feeling to settledown.
> ...



Congrats....
what a day....atleast 3 visa on the same day.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Nel_leo first of all congrats that you got the grant. No problem mate that you got first and I hope I will get it as well soon.
Best of luck for your future and keep us updated.
I will also keep updated from my side.
Thanks
KK...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats Buddy...!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Great news - congratulations!


----------



## KAR (Jul 1, 2010)

neo_leo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have just now checked my email... and there is finally a mail from DIAC. It contains the GRANT LETTER as attachment.
> I am really estatic, but, i guess it would take some time for the feeling to settledown.
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations neo.. today is some day, so many grant threads


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

thanx raj... just saw u have also got the grant letter yesterday...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

thanx fellas ... anj, kar, kunal, mr. india, kaz and everybody :clap2: ... .thanks again... ExpatForum-Australia rocks... :rockon:


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

congrats all the best.

Pls join visa granted july 2010 list thread.

Thnks.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey!, Congratulations!!!




sriikanth said:


> congrats all the best.
> 
> Pls join visa granted july 2010 list thread.
> 
> Thnks.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Neo_leo,
Is your online status still as required for all the docs?
Also on the first page in the application status is your status updated as applicant approved? or the latest update is about ABPF? Have the entitlement details changed?
Please let me know..
Thanks in advance
KK...


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations Mate


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

docs status is still as "Required". but the status on the first page has been updated as 'Approved'. hope to hear the gud news from your end very soon


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks neo_leo,
I am also hoping to hear it soon..
KK..


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Thanks neo_leo,
> I am also hoping to hear it soon..
> KK..


hi there, can i know why the CO requested new PCC?? if you have more than one PCC which is the date of PCC used as a deadline entry to OZ?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats neoleo......................
................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Agnex99,
Actually the CO did not ask for the PCC, I only gave that.
My earlier PCC were going to expire in Aug end 2010 and my medicals are valid till april 2011.
So to be on the safer side I only gave it from my side.
I hope this helps.
KK..


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Neo_leo,
Finally I got the grant letter today...
Initial entry date is Aoril 2011...
Thanks for your help..
KK...


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Agnex99,
> Actually the CO did not ask for the PCC, I only gave that.
> My earlier PCC were going to expire in Aug end 2010 and my medicals are valid till april 2011.
> So to be on the safer side I only gave it from my side.
> ...


HI KK

Thanks for your reply... when is your intial date of your entry, may i know and congratulation you just got your visa grant!!!


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

agnex99 said:


> HI KK
> 
> Thanks for your reply... when is your intial date of your entry, may i know and congratulation you just got your visa grant!!!



Thanks Agnex..My initial date of entry is April 2011..
My medicals were valid till April 2011 and new PCC submitted was valid till June 2011 so I got initial entry date as April 2011..
KK...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Neo_leo,
> Finally I got the grant letter today...
> Initial entry date is Aoril 2011...
> Thanks for your help..
> KK...


Fantastic buddy... really felt happy to read that... :tea:

:clap2:


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

neo_leo said:


> Fantastic buddy... really felt happy to read that... :tea:
> 
> :clap2:



Thanks Neo_leo...
I have sent you a PM..
KK...


----------



## fairoz172 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi neo_leo,

Please share your exp. of java / j2ee job search. I am also planning to come to Australia next year June-2013, have 4+ years of Java / J2ee exp. Your exp. would of great help to me. Do share your view about current IT market in Australia.

Thanks,
Fairoz


----------

